# Hi there



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quick question. Would anyone ever buy a second hand grinder off Ebay? like this one which is in my location, comes recommended.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-i-mini-coffee-bean-burr-grinder-/171417692124?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item27e94a67dc


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

That's not a bad grinder to begin with. If they are close you could always contact them and ask to view it?

Anything on eBay is always a risk. That grinder in good condition could for for anywhere between £70-£100. If you can get it cheap it maybe worth it. It's also worth looking at the for sale section of this forum. Anything on there is almost guaranteed to be in good nick unless otherwise stated, and often a lot cheaper than eBay.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah I hear you. There is rarely any grinders on here though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are just perhaps not in the under £100 range

There has been an mc2 , a smart grinder , mignion x 2 , Pharos , a hausgrind in the last week or so. You gotta be quick

Subscribe to the sales thread , get notifications when new posts come up

There isn't much that's worth having , that's well looked ( by a forum member ) that will come up on the forum for under £100 ( mc2 beside )

Save up and wait if u can

Or go gumtree and take a punt

I wouldn't buy the grinder listed for £100 btw ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In the last week 2 MC2's have sold, a Eureka Mignon, a Pharos (very rare), a Sage Smart, a Hausgrind and I think a Super Jolly.

I wouldn't call that 'rarely'









Edit, beaten to it by the fast fingers of the boots.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

There is one for sale for £100 still in the sale thread, no idea if its any good mind!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There are Super Jolly's on Ebay for £199 BIN with free delivery a much better bet tbh. See the deals section for the link I posted earlier.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie, they are class 1 sh***. I can say that with accuracy. I do not understand why you would point someone to them. They are eBay specials and to be avoided at all costs. I am not going to comment on thus again. If they were really any good, why would they be selling well below ebay average?l


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, they're good little grinders for a first espresso grinder and come to pieces easily so you can deep clean it from the previous owners stale coffee.

Downsides: noisy, retention around 2-3g, eventually the wormgear started spinning by itself! You can get round the retention by tipping it forward slightly.

They are comparable to an MC2 but look nicer. If you can get it for a fair price go for it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Charlie, they are class 1 sh***. I can say that with accuracy. I do not understand why you would point someone to them. They are eBay specials and to be avoided at all costs. I am not going to comment on thus again. If they were really any good, why would they be selling well below ebay average?l


I have to say that £200 is the high end for Mazzers used to that extent. The bearings could be on the way out, even if they are sound at the point of sale, that is the biggest concern. The burrs will almost certainly need replacing and they will need some TLC to get them back up to a good standard.

If the bearings are good and all they need is new burrs and a clean this is something that is easily done and you could have a working SJ for £240. But the bearings are a risk, and considering you can get lightly used ones on ebay with bearing that probably don't need replacing for £2-250 its probably best to wait for such an example.

I wouldn't say you can say anything with accuracy when you haven't seen them in person.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Quick question. Would anyone ever buy a second hand grinder off Ebay? like this one which is in my location, comes recommended.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-i-mini-coffee-bean-burr-grinder-/171417692124?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item27e94a67dc


That could be a hidden gem

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf

This is a slightly older version of a review I did. if that grinder is an I1, then it's a good buy...if it's an I2 then it's rubbish.

You need to see the burrs to know for sure. I think it's the I2, but you never know.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I have to say that £200 is the high end for Mazzers used to that extent. The bearings could be on the way out, even if they are sound at the point of sale, that is the biggest concern. The burrs will almost certainly need replacing and they will need some TLC to get them back up to a good standard.
> 
> If the bearings are good and all they need is new burrs and a clean this is something that is easily done and you could have a working SJ for £240. But the bearings are a risk, and considering you can get lightly used ones on ebay with bearing that probably don't need replacing for £2-250 its probably best to wait for such an example.
> 
> I wouldn't say you can say anything with accuracy when you haven't seen them in person.


So Dylan, the £90,000 question, is, am I talking crap, or do yout hink that I might just know something. thats me over and out on this thread......you can form your own conclusions


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> That could be a hidden gem
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf
> 
> ...


it's the iMini, the precursor to the i1 & i2.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

aaronb said:


> it's the iMini, the precursor to the i1 & i2.


the fecked about with the names to disguise what they were...it looks like what became the I2 in which case it's shite, but if it's same as the I1 which I doubt, then it's not bad for the right price.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> So Dylan, the £90,000 question, is, am I talking crap, or do yout hink that I might just know something. thats me over and out on this thread......you can form your own conclusions


The only thing worse that pretending to 'know something' is 'knowing something' but keeping it to yourself whilst banding about that you 'know something'.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> The only thing worse that pretending to 'know something' is 'knowing something' but keeping it to yourself whilst banding about that you 'know something'.


Do you know this for sure, or are you pretending to know this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is getting a tad Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you know he knows or think you know he knows? I know I don't know he knows what he knows.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Daren said:


> Do you know he knows or think you know he knows? I know I don't know he knows what he knows.


I think he knows what he knows, what he knows might not be what he thinks he knows and we don't know what he knows or what he thinks he knows therefore what we don't know is if what he knows or thinks he knows is worth knowing.

I think.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Or no, noes even


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I think he knows what he knows, what he knows might not be what he thinks he knows and we don't know what he knows or what he thinks he knows therefore what we don't know is if what he knows or thinks he knows is worth knowing.
> 
> I think.


OK, that's cleared it up for me....why didn't I know this in the first place.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im just going to save and get the Iberital MC2 for £114 at Happy Donkey


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Im just going to save and get the Iberital MC2 for £114 at Happy Donkey


think that price is ex vat

Keep an eye on the classifieds, they come up from time to time, then you can always sell it on again the the future and not make a massive loss.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Im just going to save and get the Iberital MC2 for £114 at Happy Donkey


Total price £136.80 plus shipping

Don't buy new

They come up as Aaron says pretty frequently ( because people get frustrated with the noise and adjustment mech ) for £80-100....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Nuova Simonelli Grinta in the for sale forum could be worth a punt if it's not already gone.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont have the money atm until at least next month


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just ask the seller if they would be willing to take a smallish holding deposit, it has been known for people to do this.


----------



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Nuova Simonelli Grinta is still around


----------

